
Show HN: Vinyl record and sleeve grading tool - sambf
https://raphaelyancey.github.io/record-grader/
======
code_duck
This is a great tool but the interface are a bit simplistic, the the point
that it distracts from the utility. I assume you know this though.

It wasn’t clear to me that the grade at the top changes as you choose options.
Most tools would show the score at the end of the process. I scrolled to the
end and then hit the email sign up, as if it was the button to see results.

I’d suggest to make it impossible to select mutually exclusive options. For
example, selecting that the record is still sealed cuts out a lot of the
questions, but there is no indication in the interface.

~~~
meatsock
a sealed record can be in poor condition in a number of unexpected ways.
sealedness is only an indication of 0 uses (most of the time), not of a
perfect life

~~~
code_duck
I’m sure that’s true, but the questions about things like playback and visual
inspection for scratches obviously cannot apply if you have never opened the
record. The questions about warping and condition of the packaging still
apply.

------
ian_d
Missing the real-life seller grades:

    
    
      EX- / VG++(+)  
      M+  
      Skip on A2, otherwise MINT  
      SOLID PLAY COPY
    

(Kidding, nice tool!) Goldmine does have a bit of a no-man's-land between NM
and VG+, though.

------
donretag
Good timing showing this on Record Store Day

"a badly warped record is most of the time (if not all) also audibly warped."

I find that there are other variables involved. I have warped records that are
standard 33rpm, which play fine. If the record is 45rpm, there is a much
greater tendency to skip.

The type of music also matters. With Music with a greater dynamic range, or
with more "quiet" parts, you can "hear" the warps as the needle bounces up and
down. With louder music, this noise will be hidden by the music.

Nice tool, I'll try a few more examples.

~~~
sambf
The results have indeed to be taken with a grain of salt, as you would with
the original GM guidelines. Personal judgment and feeling will eventually bend
the grade a bit. Thank you for the feedback!

------
Waterluvian
Photo examples of each option hidden behind [?] Callouts would help when
deciding what "a little" means.

~~~
ben174
Audio samples for various levels of noise would help a ton. Would even be fun
to write a fool which could detect it.

~~~
sambf
Great ideas.

